# bad font size when changing console resolution



## yaoweizhen (Mar 16, 2010)

I just intalled base system in Virturalbox under windows 7. 

Recompiled kernel with two options:
options VESA 
options SC_PIXEL_MODE 

Run vidcontral MODE_327. The screen like the picture i attached.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 16, 2010)

Wrong forum, read the information next time:

Sticky: Posting in Howtos & FAQs

Moved.


----------

